# More questions for new owners...



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

had mine in the air last week where I work. the dpf is below the turbo/exhaust manifold an has one cat an one muffler an I see the def injector upstream from the cat. I have 3000 kms. on my mine so far. called the dealer about oil filters an he said there where none in Canada yet. muffler is at the rear crossways if I recall.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Excellent...! That's like 1 cat and 1 muffler less than my '09 common rail Jetta...!

Hopefully Banks and/or Borla release a straight-pipe kit in due time... ABSOLUTELY no need for mufflers on a TD with a DPF and a cat...


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Straight pipe would be nice


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

No oil filters in canada yet? So what, you have to park it till they come in? what a bunch of jokes, send a car over but not the parts needed to maintain it..


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

that was 4 days ago when he told me, but he did say they are in transit so I`am guessing their coming from Germany. I still got lots of time before I need one. list price for the filter up here is 40 bucks. no aftermarket yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds about right, I heard $30 in the US for the filter


----------

